# New boat owner



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm glad to say I got the Caimen I've been waiting for and took her for a spin yesterday. It was rather snotty out on the Goon, but the boat ran great. My wife was comfortable and dry and Cooper the dog had a ball on his first boat trip. Here's some pics.








Front view








Rear view when she wasn't looking








Cooper








Speed run shot


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*boat porn*

It was worth the wait phish... 
My-T-Fine!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

:drool: Purdy. Can't wait till ya get a good prop on that thing! I have run down boats in a normal Caimen but that sould put a hurtin down. Let me know if ya want some pics


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

She's a beaut Clark! And I love the co-captains chair.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing some fishing pictures on a better day.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful...is that a bean bag chair


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

What a beauty!!! Congrats! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good for you. The more your Wife likes the Skiff the more time you will have on the water.
Hope to get a ride one day...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet! Big congrats on that purchase.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing some fishing pictures on a better day.


Fishing pictures I can do. Fish pics is another story all together. ;D



> She's a beaut Clark!


Do I detect an National Lamppon reference there? The family truckster.lol



> Beautiful...is that a bean bag chair


Yep. E-sea rider medium teardrop model. I had to come up with a way for my wife to be comfortable on the boat, but something I could remove when she's not going. She really likes this chair so far.



> Hope to get a ride one day...


Matt, I owe you one, so pick a day. Now that you know what they look like, I'll let you catch one next time. 


Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm sure looking forward to getting back to fishing. Two months without a boat was stating to get to me.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

So you're the one,.... (that got the first HP Caimen)  Congrats on the sweet skiff. Let us know the numbers when you start prop testing. I bet that skiff walks on water.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a sweet looking boat you got there dude   congrats and enjoy


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats.....that's a fine looking rig.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> So you're the one,.... (that got the first HP Caimen)   Congrats on the sweet skiff.  Let us know the numbers when you start prop testing.  I bet that skiff walks on water.


That would be me. Preliminary numbers running double oil during break in period has me topped out right at 40mph @5200rpm. So after break in and me getting out in some decent conditions to run, I'll probably be able to get 41-42(still learning how to drive the boat too). I can still go up one bolt hole on the motor and see if we can reduce a little drag, but I'm pretty stoked at the moment.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful boat! That's plenty #'s with 70hp.

So.......will be no trolling motor this time?

Hope I can get a ride on it one day..


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Beautiful boat!  That's plenty #'s with 70hp.
> 
> So.......will be no trolling motor this time?
> 
> Hope I can get a ride on it one day..


TM is in the garage. I knew we wouldn't need it, so I left it at home. 
I plan on being on the water a good bit, so we'll do it up one day.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

beautiful ride


----------

